# If You Could Have Any Snowblower For Christmas?



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

What would it be? and why?


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

Husqvarna ST 330T has been developed for landowners who need a high-capacity, robust and durable snow thrower with superior traction. Plus the cool factor of its looks. Had a Track blower for 18 years and I kind of miss it.

My second choice would be Geno's blower he build up.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Hanky said:


> Husqvarna ST 330T has been developed for landowners who need a high-capacity, robust and durable snow thrower with superior traction. Plus the cool factor of its looks. Had a Track blower for 18 years and I kind of miss it.


do you have a picture of one?


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I like the quality and reliability of Honda and Yamaha products but also the idea of partially open auger housing/exposed augers. IMO it has better snow processing performance.

Canadian HS1336 









Or a Yamaha YT1332


----------



## ih8thepackers (Jan 4, 2014)

I would go with Ariens 24 SHO.thats all.nothing too radical or expensive.


----------



## Mike C. (Jan 28, 2016)

Not available new,so I would take a completely rebuilt/repainted to new condition Snapper 824.

It must be old enough to have the short metal shute and the Briggs & Stratton engine.

Why this one?Basically,I ran one for thirteen winters at a hotel I worked for and it was the best snowblower I've ever used-period.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

yamaha 1332.......not only do they look good, they perform like no other.


----------



## Gator9329 (Nov 30, 2013)

I'd have Santa's elves build me a Honda HSS1328. 13 H.P. with a 28" bucket.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Gator9329 said:


> I'd have Santa's elves build me a Honda HSS1328. 13 H.P. with a 28" bucket.


Maybe they won't "get you" one but we can help you "build" your HSS1328. :blowerhug:


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

+1 on the HUS, only a little narrower

ST327T 

Husqvarna Snow Blowers ST 327T


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Gator9329 said:


> I'd have Santa's elves build me a Honda HSS1328. 13 H.P. with a 28" bucket.


Here's a placebo that will work in the meantime: :icon_smile_big: :icon_smile_big: :icon_smile_big:


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Here's a placebo that will work in the meantime: :icon_smile_big: :icon_smile_big: :icon_smile_big:


 A good starting point :roll3yes:


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

make a good stocking stuffer.


----------



## GreenMtnMan (Jan 5, 2014)

I've had my eye on this one for years. I want it for a parts truck for my snow plow. Its' been just sitting for quite a while now.


----------



## 06honda (Oct 16, 2016)

A 2017 Honda HSS724ACW, listed currently in Canada at $2,499
*
*


----------



## DuffyJr (Oct 15, 2015)

First I'd have to wish for bigger garage but I would like to have a new Toro in a 24 inch, I like the joy stick control. I like the looks of the Hus but no one around here sells them.

My second wish would to have someone but a new motor on my MTD 5/22. It has the Tecumseh with the dual shaft and that kind of job is out of my abilities.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Couple years ago I found a HS624 in pristine condition with very low hours.

I wouldn't mind if lightening hit twice for this Christmas and find another "Barn find " HS.

It's nice to dream.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Gator9329 said:


> I'd have Santa's elves build me a Honda HSS1328. 13 H.P. with a 28" bucket.



Sign me up. Love to have an HSS1328. Something about throwing snow from the front yard...over the roof... to the back yard has me grinning from ear-to-ear.


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

Possibly the Ariens Pro 28".


----------



## bearman49709 (Apr 27, 2015)

I'd like a 72" mounted on 30 hp 4x4 tractor with a cab. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

I have a good blower at this time but I wouldn't mind a Bobcat with a snow bucket on it. Something to dig out the buildup that the city leaves out in front of the house. Then again, I don't have a place to store it so it's a pipedream.


----------



## ih8thepackers (Jan 4, 2014)

I want one with heat,a place to sit,stereo system,and gets 20 plus miles to a gallons,......oh wait that's a plow truck never mind...lol


----------

